# Help an old member out



## jellyrole (Mar 15, 2016)

I haven't been around for quite some time but I'm sure some of you remember me. Here's my situation. I have a rig with a 3970k@4.5, a 780ti and a 660ti. Whats the best way to get the most points out of these things per day?


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

What are your concerns  ? i would disable 2 of the 6 cores and use GTX 780 Ti . Might set PhysX to GTX 660 ti but i prefer a single GPU rig


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> i would disable 2 of the 6 cores



For what reason is that?


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> For what reason is that?



6 cores/12 threads , 2C/4 threads useless .  Might lower the power draw


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> 6 cores/12 threads , 2C/4 threads useless .  Might lower the power draw



He just wants to know how to get the most points in Folding@Home with his graphics cards and possibly with his CPU.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2016)

F@H on gpus and BOINC on remaining cpu cores; folding on CPUs is not worth it. When folding and crunching rule of thumb is to allocate 1 thread per gpu, and you can do that in BOINC.

780ti should OC too to boost PPD. And that 3970x will yield nice PPD, even with only 10 threads.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> He just wants to know how to get the most points in Folding@Home with his graphics cards and possibly with his CPU.


This guy gets it..I haven't done folding since the days of having to use flag in the shortcut so I'm not sure what the best way to crank points is..


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2016)

Lots of info here jellyrole http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/. Just remember that if you run newer drivers on the 780 that the 660 will suffer in ppd. The 660 will fold more points with an older driver 323. Welcome back and thanks for helping. The 660 ti should run around 65-70k and the 780Ti should run 200-250k according to the WU. Dont forget a passkey. CPU folding isnt worth it, but you can crunch with it. Norton is your man there.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 17, 2016)

I lied. I have a 4930k...does that make a difference?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

jellyrole said:


> I lied. I have a 4930k...does that make a difference?



Nosirree


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2016)

jellyrole said:


> This guy gets it..I haven't done folding since the days of having to use flag in the shortcut so I'm not sure what the best way to crank points is..





manofthem said:


> F@H on gpus and BOINC on remaining cpu cores; folding on CPUs is not worth it. When folding and crunching rule of thumb is to allocate 1 thread per gpu, and you can do that in BOINC.
> 
> 780ti should OC too to boost PPD. And that 3970x will yield nice PPD, even with only 10 threads.


This.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 19, 2016)

The GTX 780 Ti can use any of the new drivers but the GTX 660 Ti should be running the 327.23 driver and it will work with both GPU's.  I always recommend 2 threads for each GPU if you plan on using the CPU for other tasks such as Folding or BOINC.

I quit Folding on CPU's a while back.  It's not worth it if you have dual or triple cards.  I only have NVIDIA cards and they love CPU power.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm going to pick up whatever replaces the Fury X and maybe a couple Fury X when the price drops. I see they hold about 1M PPD on average from looking at other forums.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you post where you seen that? I saw 360k for Fury x https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0#


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 21, 2016)

The Fury X is around a GTX 980 for PPD if you can keep the AMD card cool and it will not happen with the stock cooler.  The guys with the big numbers are running full cover blocks.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 21, 2016)

I will double post because derickwm is also a retired folding editor on OCN.  He folded on the Second Hand Hounds FFW team and he works for EK. 

derickwm
Jan 16, 2016 at 9:50 am
I still work for EK, but we have a dedicated forum rep (Akira749) in addition to me now. So I mostly just use OCN for my own needs, with occasionally offering EK support.

Never trust where I get my info from.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2016)

I must have been really tired when I was researching that. I can't find the posts where I saw 1M PPD. And full cover blocks are my preferred method of cooling...I haven't run air on my equipment for about 5 years. Love me some water


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 30, 2016)

Hmmm, yeah, don't remember seeing any Fury Xs at those numbers than again most peeps I see are folding with Maxwell cards.

Little 970 when clocked right can push over 300K PPD out.
Though, that 780Ti should still put out some serious PPD, but the PPD/Watt ratio is higher.

Like when I ran two old Kelper Titans for folding.  Good day they see 250K PPD, but they drank watts for breakfast.
These two 980Tis on the other hand still pull some serious watts but each will push out 650K-730K PPD on good days.  So in total with both going I push out over 1.3-1.4mil PPD.

But yeah, leave CPU for BOINC if you do that.  Otherwise, CPUs just don't push much PPD out.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2016)

I stopped my CPU from folding and my PPD has gone up significantly on my GPU's. PPD/Watt isn't really a factory for me but I'm debating right now whether I want to get a few more 780Ti's or keep my current 780ti and get 3x GTX980Ti when the next gen GPU's come out.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2016)

Get the 980 Ti at least 2.5x more ppd than the 780 Ti


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, if you can nab one for a good price.  So far used ones are running around for about 550 in certain places.

Know one peep who has two that selling for around 525 each or so with water blocks.
(I lurk sell areas all over the place since I'm a bit tight with my money)

I'm happy at what I nabbed my two at considering they came with full cover blocks and back plates, and will clock together and bench at 1570/8000 on stock BIOS.  Of course they won't fold at those clocks.

Finally going to push these Tis though.  Found me a nice 1440p IPS monitor.  Just have to figure out how to modify this hutch on the desk so I can sit it on the desk.  Decided it was time for a new game monitor.  At least the size will be close to my huge 30 inch Dell monitor (it 1600p, but it not for gaming).

Of course I am right now trying to get rid of one of my 970s.  Trying to build a bit of buffer pot of money to nab a Pascal when they drop.  Probably going to keep the 960, 980, and two 980Tis for another year or longer depending on how next GPUs perform at folding and boinc.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2016)

Where did you see that price w/ water blocks..that's almost too good to pass up.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 1, 2016)

I know of 2 GTX 980 Ti's but they are not what @Ithanul is talking about.  ACX coolers.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590833/2x-evga-980-ti/0_20


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-GeForce...item46426bb5b7&_trkparms=5374:Featured|5373:0

*MSI GeForce GTX 980TI 6G Golden Edition Video Card *on sale for $559.99 - $15 off w/ coupon code *C15LIMITEDTIME* = *$544.99*. *Shipping is free*.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 1, 2016)

jellyrole said:


> Where did you see that price w/ water blocks..that's almost too good to pass up.


Can't remember where, but can't seem to find them again.

If you keep a eye out you can find deals.  Just have to be patience.


----------

